# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Kuvaa porkkanajunasta?

## Tulkku

Hei.

Olisiko kenelläkään kuvia tai linkkiä jossa on, porkkanajunasta?
Minusta se on kautta aikojen kiinnostavin ja hienoin juna.

T:Tulkku

P.S. Löysin jo joitakin kuvia, mutta lisääkin katselisin mielelläni.

----------


## killerpop

http://vaunut.org/kuvind.php?kuvaus=Dm8
http://vaunut.org/kuvind.php?kuvaus=Dm9

----------

